# Diseño de un Sistema BCI (Interfaz cerebro-computadora)



## mcpiebot (Jul 26, 2011)

Diagrama electrónico

Presentación en PDF


----------



## Jessy01 (Nov 29, 2015)

disculpa podrias subir los esquematicos  ?


----------

